# Freezing flake food?



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey guys,

I was wondering if anyone has experience with or knows of anyone who has successfully frozen flake food. I have what I would call a "bulk" supplier and would like to keep larger quantities than I can use fresh.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I dont know......I would think that you would be able to but I have never heard anything about it before.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

There have been arguments on it both ways.
Some say it can lose some of the nutrients in the freezer if it's in something like a ziplock bag.
Others say that it preserves the quality to even freeze unopened cans.
Then there's the condensation issue.....

Personally, I would think it would lose some of the nutrient quality the same way our food can, and you really aren't saving any money if the food doesn't keep. 

I guess the best bet would be to try to seal it in a vacuum bag or canister if you have something like a Food Saver. We have one and it certainly keeps things like meat and veggies fresh much longer.


----------

